# Unknown Language: Sassenach



## Agus

Hello, I have read the books of Diana Gabaldon and there is always this words, but I am not sure if it means foreigner or English (in Scotish)
Can anybody help me?
Thank you


----------



## lauranazario

Hi Agus... and welcome to the forum.

You have posted your question in the Spanish-language forum and I understand you want a translation from Scottish to English, right?
Therefore, I'm going to transfer your thread to the Other Languages forum... let's see if some Scotsman (or Scotslady  ) can help you there.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Whodunit

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Here you can read the description.


> Sassenach are folk that are no Scots. Though ye could say that they're folk that are no Celts - I dinna think ye can call most Irish, Welsh or Cornishmen real Sassenach.


----------



## Masood

Agus said:
			
		

> Hello, I have read the books of Diana Gabaldon and there is always this words, but I am not sure if it means foreigner or English (in Scotish)
> Can anybody help me?
> Thank you


I think it is a Scotish Celtic word which refers to English people. Welsh Celtic has a similar word with the same meaning; _Saesneg_


----------



## mjscott

Does the root come from something like, not a Saxon?

Welcome to the forum, Agus!


----------



## neily75

I think Sassenach is an Anglicisation (read bastardised ) version of Sasanach.

In Irish:
England (the country) = Sasana
Sasanach = an English person
na Sasanaigh = the English people (plural)

Maybe Sassenach is an exact Scots-Gaelic spelling, but I know for sure that the above is true in Irish (Gaeilge / Irish Gaelic)

It (and its derivatives) refer to England/English people directly as opposed to just foreigners in general.

Hope this helps....


----------



## L'irlandais

Hello,
It would seem there are four somewhat similar words, all originating from from the Latin "Saxones"; as Cornish also terms English _Sawsnek_.  See wiki for more details on that.


----------

